# Punk anyone??



## Lumberjackjosh (Jan 16, 2009)

What would be some good starter punk songs to learn and to start out with?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Paul said:


> Never Mind the Bollocks....start with the source.


I agree! I dislike 99% of punk, but I still love that album. 

You can't go wrong with a bit of Ramones either.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

R - a - m - o -n -e -s

"i wanna be sedated" is pretty easy.

Matt


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Blink 182 - half of which isn't as easy as you think 

Green Day

Gob perhaps

good modern punk isnt all that easy lol


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Paul said:


> It's also not that common.:smile:


lol- nice shot paul:smile:

thing is, a whole lot of bands could be called punk. most of the real serious punk bands made unlistenable music. others made cool tunes that they just made up at the time, and were perhaps brilliant, but not memorable enough.
i like tunes, you know, actual songs. lyrics dont have to mean anything or even be coherent, but it needs to be a song. ive always liked the pistols and the ramones, for early stuff the mc5 and the stooges, for more modern stuff the melvins. bleach era nirvana was some good stuff in my opinion.
imagine if the beatles had all been born 10 years later. big amps and distortion pedals. they woulda been a good punk band.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Most of Nevermind from Nirvana is easy to learn and well known. The first song my teacher gave me to learn back in '93 was Smells Like Teen Spirit. I still play In Bloom almost every time I pick up a guitar, and Lithium is a fun one too.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I learned to play guitar by putting on "Ramones - All The Stuff Vol. 1" and playing along with it. It makes you feel good to know you can play an entire album that quickly lol.

New York Dolls self titled album is another good one. Both the chords and the leads are pretty easy to learn.


----------

